# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин ED81B5C218391BA1CBD0E541936E87BE [=D7=E8=F1=F2=EE]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: ED81B5C218391BA1CBD0E541936E87BE 
Размер в байтах: 54798977

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:54, в том числе:
 безопасные:51
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0

----------

